# DIY Warmer!



## ashleyholdenphotography (Sep 22, 2014)

I was reading on how to keep your hedgie worm during winter travel. I keep her in my house, and don't travel much to buy one of the warmer disks too spend $40+. However, I was wondering if anyone knew how to make something similar. I have rabbits I would like to use something warm. I have read a sock and rice? Is rice a good choice? Should I use something else? Im sure my hedgie would love one if we ever needed to go anywhere.


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi! I would use hand warmers, that you get at sporting stores. They are very cheap, and some last up to 12 hours! I just bought 2 packs. They were 72 cents each, and they each come with two hand warmers. They also have bigger ones. All you need to do, is make sure your hedgie doesn't have direct contact with it. Wrap it in a towel or blanket. They are awesome!


----------

